
Fahim Saleh: Pathao and Gokada Entrepreneur Found Dead in New York - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-53416518
======
alxndr13
related / duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23846654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23846654)

------
toyg
" decapitated and dismembered, with an electric saw"

Ouch.

